# Adjusting T4 and T3 and testing cortisol. Feeling better but not there yet



## gravesguy (Feb 18, 2016)

So I got some adrenal testing done from ZRT labs and some recent thyroid tests as well.

I am feeling better this month than I have in a while and not sure what to attribute it to? I also started Prozac about 2 months ago and not sure how big of factor that has played. I still feel an internal weakness shaking and my heart (although not every day like it used to) will still pound and beat fast. And I will still get anxiety.

Here are my test results and some of ones from a couple months ago to see if there is any pattern and what might be going on

7/8/16

TSH - 1.46 (range 0.40-4.50)

FT3 - 2.5 (range 2.3-4.2)

FT4 - 1.7 (range 0.8-1.8

Reverse T3 - 35 (range 8-25)

(125mc Levoxyl at this time, took 12 hours prior to blood draw)

8-5-16

Was on 88mc Levoxyl and 5mc T3 twice daily since 7/20/16

took t4 and t3 morning dose at 6:50am blood draw at- 3:45pm

TSH - 1.17 (range 0.40-4.50)

FT3 - 2.8 (range 2.3-4.2)

FT4 - 1.3 (range 0.8-1.8

Reverse T3 - 30 (range 8-25)

TSI - <89 (range <140 % baseline)

THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES - 1 (range <9 IU/mL)

FREE TESTOSTERONE - 59.8 (range 35.0-155.0 pg/mL)

TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, LC/MS/MS - 558 (range 250-1100 ng/dL)

VIt D - 54 (range 30-100)

CORTISOL, TOTAL - 15.9 (Range 3-22 mcg/d)

Iron

IRON, TOTAL - 70 (Range 50-180 mcg/dL)

% SATURATION - 25 (Range 15-60 % (calc)

IRON BINDING CAPACITY - 280 (Range 250-425 mcg/dL (calc)

FERRITIN - 149 (Range 20-345 ng/mL)

8/30/16

DHEAS (Saliva) 43.1 H ng/mL 2-23 (Age Dependent)

Cortisol (Saliva) 9.1 ng/mL 3.7-9.5 (morning)

Cortisol (Saliva) 3.2 H ng/mL 1.2-3.0 (noon)

Cortisol (Saliva) 3.0 H ng/mL 0.6-1.9 (evening)

Cortisol (Saliva) 0.8 ng/mL 0.4-1.0 (night)

9/15/16

TSH - 0.78 (range 0.40-4.50)

FT3 - 2.4 (range 2.3-4.2)

FT4 - 0.8 (range 0.8-1.8

Reverse T3 - 16 (range 8-25)

ZINC - 92 (range 60-130)

SELENIUM - 125 (range 63-160)

was on 62.5mg Levoxyl at this time. took Leveoxyl 25 hours prior to blood draw.

also on 20mg on Liothyronine taken in split doses and took last dose about 16 hours

prior to blood draw.

Most of my prior thyroid tests the blood draw was done like 10 hours after taking it and T4 and T3 in the morning?

Do you think I should increase T3 to like 25 daily?

I am kinda scared to increase my T4, but my levels don't look to great. I am really sick of playing around with my meds and adjusting lol.

Any input would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Taking T3 will naturally suppress TSH and FT4, but I think you could do with an increase in the T3. It's about to drop completely out of the range. Your reverse T3 is still a little high (it's better around 10-11), but it's coming down nicely with the addition of T3.


----------



## gravesguy (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the input I really do appreciate it. Yeah I have upped the T3 to 12.5mg twice daily and may do another increase.

Huh interesting, I did not know that T3 drops your T4. Not really concerned with TSH as I no longer have a thyroid and not sure if I should be.

This is one of the longest tests I had between doses in a while. Is there an optimal times to test as far as hours when testing your FT3 and FT4 and taking your doses?


----------

